# I forgot how much work this was...bottling



## NorCal (Jul 25, 2016)

Clearing out the barrels and tanks to get ready for the new season. One good thing about our Suerra Foothills area is that the grapes always achieve full ripeness. The downside is it can be really hot and yesterday's 100 degree day proved that. Saturday I set up, filtered, blended and did a little bottling so that I had some containers. In total did 13 gallons Zin, 58 gallons Zin/Mourvedere, 30 gallons of Barbera for just over 100 gallons.
Had a bottle cleaning station, vacuum fill station, corking station, laser label aligning station, and capsul station. The line moves as fast as the slowest person, with little buffer between stations. The labeling, with front and rear label tended to be the slowest station. We got through around 60 gallons, with breakfast treats, lunch break in around 5 hours. My wife and I then knocked out the Barbera alone, as the help was done at that point. After clean-up, I was pretty spent.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 25, 2016)

NorCal, any chance I could borrow your "bottle cleaning station?" ::


----------



## NorCal (Jul 26, 2016)

I've never got so many likes before! Being an industrial engineer, I'm assuming it is because of my efficient process flow that I set up.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 26, 2016)

NorCal said:


> I've never got so many likes before! Being an industrial engineer, I'm assuming it is because of my efficient process flow that I set up.



Oh yeah, that's it!


----------



## bkisel (Jul 26, 2016)

So which one in the picture is you?






Joking aside... Are you actually a small commercial operation? Reason I ask is because you mention laser label aligning which doesn't sound "hobby" to me.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 26, 2016)

Nor Cal, 

I would say that you have a great thing going there. I am surprised that the labeling station was the bottleneck. For me, it usually is the filling station, but then again I do not label my bottles. 

I just KNOW that the bottleneck was not the battle washing station. I be there was a lot a guys willing to help out in that task!!!


----------



## NorCal (Jul 26, 2016)

Here is a quick video of the laser label aligner.
https://youtu.be/KAWErLPA7_A


----------



## NorCal (Jul 26, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Nor Cal,
> 
> I would say that you have a great thing going there. I am surprised that the labeling station was the bottleneck. For me, it usually is the filling station, but then again I do not label my bottles.
> 
> I just KNOW that the bottleneck was not the battle washing station. I be there was a lot a guys willing to help out in that task!!!



The line is paced to the filling station, which is about 15 seconds, meaning all the other operations should take less time then that. We had to turn off the bottling station frequently because labeling was backed up. I can put labels on faster than I can cork, so it was the operator at the station. However, this is a hobby and we are all having fun. The wife made some good breakfast treats, sandwiches for lunch, good music, plenty of wine...good time, except for the blasted heat. The fact that it took longer with the 4 people than I have done with 2 was not the point, although a bit frustrating for the engineer in me. The blond is my high school buddy's wife, I'm not in any of the pictures. Here is a 1 min video from the day.

https://youtu.be/QSwSEg7g24c


----------



## Mismost (Jul 26, 2016)

NorCal said:


> Here is a quick video of the laser label aligner.
> https://youtu.be/KAWErLPA7_A




Simply slick...well done!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 26, 2016)

Nor Cal.. 

All I can say is that you get it! You really get the point of it all!!! 

Way to go man!


----------



## ColemanM (Jul 30, 2016)

That laser guide looks amazing!


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jul 31, 2016)

NorCal, I admire your determination to get all that wine bottled in spite of the heat! That is awesome!


----------

